# Want to Share Easy Holiday Recipes?



## beachknit

My man died 3 weeks ago from stage 4 colon cancer. I have no energy, and no real enthusiasm for celebrating this holiday although I know I need to not wallow in sorrow. Anyway, I'm not looking for sympathy (really, lol) but I am hoping for something interesting and not too complicated to make for Christmas Eve, and for my daughter-in-laws open house on the 16th. 
Any ideas out there from you fabulous, warm, caring KPers? (Honestly, the people on this site are overwhelmingly gracious and supportive).
THanks and bless you all


----------



## Pocahontas

beachknit said:


> My man died 3 weeks ago from stage 4 colon cancer. I have no energy, and no real enthusiasm for celebrating this holiday although I know I need to not wallow in sorrow. Anyway, I'm not looking for sympathy (really, lol) but I am hoping for something interesting and not too complicated to make for Christmas Eve, and for my daughter-in-laws open house on the 16th.
> Any ideas out there from you fabulous, warm, caring KPers? (Honestly, the people on this site are overwhelmingly gracious and supportive).
> THanks and bless you all


First off, let me offer my condolences for your recent loss...and so near the holidays. :sm13: I hope you can enjoy your Christmas Eve at your daughter-in-law's. God bless.

Here's a recipe I saw (maybe here on KP). Christmas Tree Spinach Dip Breadsticks - this looks yummy and different. I'm going to try it myself.
https://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/christmas-tree-spinach-dip-breadsticks.html

If you didn't want to shape the tree, it would be easy to do it in a rectangle.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My condolences.

This is my favorite. It has the Christmas colors and can be made ahead of time. I like it with Fritos scoops, but crackers work well too. You can adjust the heat and sweetness depending on the peppers and cranberries. Hope you like it.

https://www.melskitchencafe.com/cranberry-jalapeno-cream-cheese-dip-sugar-rush-reinvented-7/

Take care. Cancer sucks!


----------



## janallynbob

I'm so sorry for your lost, my thoughts are with you.

When I need to do something like that I go to Publix, don't think you have one up there(?). I purchase their spinach artichoke dip, a can or jar of artichoke hearts, drain them well, a bucket of whipped cream cheese, mix them up, let it sit for a couple of days, sometimes I add spicy mustard.

Round loaf of sour dough bread, small, deli again, hollow it out, toast it the day to be served. Surround it will cruiets, I use carrot sticks, celery, red bell pepper, yellow crook neck squash whatever looks good. I cut the veggies the day before and bag them separately with paper towels.

It takes no time, if I have too much dip, I just bring it to refill the bread. The birds get the inside of the bread.

It's easy and prep time can be done as you wish.

I also use a dollar tree platter, nothing to take home that way.

Janallyn


----------



## knitwitty

I am so sorry for your loss, it's so difficult to loose your partner, especially at the holidays. Janalynbob's sounds good and I have done something similar and it was great and not too much trouble. One that is even easier is to use whipped cream cheese and put a pepper jelly or relish over it serve with an assortment of crackers. A dessert or sweet one is to use a sweet jam over the cream cheese and serve with gingersnaps.


----------



## whale watcher

My heart goes out to you....I don't have a recipe but I REALLY feel your pain! Just wanted to let you know.....


----------



## bundyanne07

Please accept my sympathy for the loss of your husband.


RAFFAELLO TRUFFLES 
1/2 cup toasted almonds, roughly chopped, 1/4 cup sweetened condensed milk, 250g white chocolate, 1tsp coconut essence, 60g rice bubbles, lightly crushed, 200g white chocolate, extra, 1 cup desiccated coconut.

Melt the white chocolate with the sweetened condensed milk over simmering water or in the microwave. Add chopped almonds and stir until well combined. Freeze until the mixture has stiffened slightly to be rolled into balls. Mold 1 slightly heaped teaspoon of chocolate almond mixture into a ball then roll in the crushed rice bubbles. Freeze again until the balls are firm. Melt the extra white chocolate and coat each ball, draining off excess chocolate, then roll in desiccated coconut. Set in fridge, about 20 minutes. 

TEA COOKIES.
1 packet el cheapo vanilla cake mix, 1 egg, 90g butter 

Mix all ingredients together. Place teaspoons full of mixture onto oven tray.
Flatten and bake 15 minutes 180˚.
Decorate as desired. 
(When I make these I often put two of them together with flavoured icing - you can just about do anything with this recipe).

WHITE CHRISTMAS. 
1 cup powdered milk, 1 cup rice bubbles, 1 cup icing sugar, 1/2 cup desiccated coconut, 1 cup mixed dried fruit, 250g Copha, melted and cooled off, 2 teaspoons vanilla essence.

Mix all the dry ingredients together, then add the melted Copha and vanilla and mix in. 
Pour into a slice tin or baking tray lined with baking paper and press the mixture evenly into the tray. 
Chill in the refrigerator till set and firm, about 2 hours. 
Cut into squares to serve. 
(Copha is solidified vegetable oil).


----------



## williesmom

I am sorry for your loss as well.

Chili cheese dip: Spread one 8 oz pkg cream cheese in a 7 x 11" glass pan (or equivalent size). Top with 1 can (Hormel) chili no beans. Sprinkle generously with shredded cheese (your choice). Bake a 350 til cheese melts, or zap in microwave til cheese melts. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## Damiano

I am sorry for your loss. The year of "firsts" is always hard, but take them one at a time, and don't put too much strss on yourself when they come around. 

As for the snacks: Buy assorted crackers, different kinds of cheeses, sausages, etc., some grapes and other small fruit and candies. Bring a few serving trays and put it all together when you get there. 

Or... Make deviled eggs!


----------



## Vickie P

If you and your family like seafood you can make a Salmon Ball with canned salmon, cream cheese, horseradish and lemon juice, rolled in chopped parsley and chopped pecans. Refrigerate and serve with crackers.


----------



## Profet

Look on the Velveeta box for their dip recipe that uses Rotel spicy tomatoes in a can. Melt them together in the microwave and what a dip you have! Easy, but something that screams for you to eat more!


----------



## beachknit

Pocahontas said:


> First off, let me offer my condolences for your recent loss...and so near the holidays. :sm13: I hope you can enjoy your Christmas Eve at your daughter-in-law's. God bless.
> 
> Here's a recipe I saw (maybe here on KP). Christmas Tree Spinach Dip Breadsticks - this looks yummy and different. I'm going to try it myself.
> https://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/christmas-tree-spinach-dip-breadsticks.html
> 
> If you didn't want to shape the tree, it would be easy to do it in a rectangle.


Thank you! This is perfect & looks delicious!


----------



## beachknit

Thank you Rookie...looks delicious! 
And yes, cancer does indeed suck.


RookieRetiree said:


> My condolences.
> 
> This is my favorite. It has the Christmas colors and can be made ahead of time. I like it with Fritos scoops, but crackers work well too. You can adjust the heat and sweetness depending on the peppers and cranberries. Hope you like it.
> 
> https://www.melskitchencafe.com/cranberry-jalapeno-cream-cheese-dip-sugar-rush-reinvented-7/
> 
> Take care. Cancer sucks!


----------



## beachknit

Thank you Janallynbob!.


janallynbob said:


> I'm so sorry for your lost, my thoughts are with you.
> 
> When I need to do something like that I go to Publix, don't think you have one up there(?). I purchase their spinach artichoke dip, a can or jar of artichoke hearts, drain them well, a bucket of whipped cream cheese, mix them up, let it sit for a couple of days, sometimes I add spicy mustard.
> 
> Round loaf of sour dough bread, small, deli again, hollow it out, toast it the day to be served. Surround it will cruiets, I use carrot sticks, celery, red bell pepper, yellow crook neck squash whatever looks good. I cut the veggies the day before and bag them separately with paper towels.
> 
> It takes no time, if I have too much dip, I just bring it to refill the bread. The birds get the inside of the bread.
> 
> It's easy and prep time can be done as you wish.
> 
> I also use a dollar tree platter, nothing to take home that way.
> 
> Janallyn


----------



## beachknit

Ooo, sounds good, thank you !


knitwitty said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, it's so difficult to loose your partner, especially at the holidays. Janalynbob's sounds good and I have done something similar and it was great and not too much trouble. One that is even easier is to use whipped cream cheese and put a pepper jelly or relish over it serve with an assortment of crackers. A dessert or sweet one is to use a sweet jam over the cream cheese and serve with gingersnaps.


----------



## beachknit

Thank you Whalewatcher.


whale watcher said:


> My heart goes out to you....I don't have a recipe but I REALLY feel your pain! Just wanted to let you know.....


----------



## Vickie P

Vickie P said:


> If you and your family like seafood you can make a Salmon Ball with canned salmon, cream cheese, horseradish and lemon juice, rolled in chopped parsley and chopped pecans. Refrigerate and serve with crackers.


I also meant to send my sympathies for your loss. It is always hard to lose a loved one. But when it's closer to the holidays it just seems harder...


----------



## Capri18

I'm sending sincere sympathies on the loss of your loved one. It's never easy, but it seems hardest around the holidays. 

Here's a crockpot recipe to try that's easy and can be halved if you're not serving that many people.

Crockpot Meatballs

•	4 lbs frozen mini meatballs
•	18 ounces barbecue sauce
•	12 ounces grape jelly (or your favorite)
•	1(20 ounce) can pineapple tidbits, drained
DIRECTIONS
1.	Put meatballs into crockpot and cover with barbecue sauce and jelly.
2.	Cook on high for 1-2 hours.
3.	Stir meatballs and top with drained pineapple. Cook on low for 4-6 hours longer before serving.

OLIVE PUFFS Makes 40 (can be halved--use smaller can of biscuits)
1 can refrigerated biscuits, 10 in the can
1 jar of stuffed olives, well-drained
about 1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Cut each biscuit into 4 pieces using scissors.
Shape the biscuit pieces around olives; roll in Parmesan cheese.

Place one inch apart on a greased baking sheet. Bake in a 450 degree oven 6-9 minutes; serve hot.
Can be made a day or two ahead. Wrap cooled baked puffs in foil and store at room temperature. Reheat wrapped in foil in a 400 degree oven for 5 minutes.


----------



## Marly

beachknit said:


> My man died 3 weeks ago from stage 4 colon cancer. I have no energy, and no real enthusiasm for celebrating this holiday although I know I need to not wallow in sorrow. Anyway, I'm not looking for sympathy (really, lol) but I am hoping for something interesting and not too complicated to make for Christmas Eve, and for my daughter-in-laws open house on the 16th.
> Any ideas out there from you fabulous, warm, caring KPers? (Honestly, the people on this site are overwhelmingly gracious and supportive).
> THanks and bless you all


So sorry for your loss, it is especially hard this time of year. Always think of all the good times you had together, take 1 day at a time. All the recipes sound delicious, especially the cranberry-jalapeno cream cheese dip one, read all the reviews on it and is something I would make for sure, all the other recipes I have made but not this one. Some really good suggestions, it will be hard for you to decide. KPers always come through, they are all special people.
Take care.
Marly


----------



## Casey47

I don't have a recipe for you but wanted to tell you I'm so sorry for your loss. You have every right to grieve and don't feel you need to apologize or act all happy for the holiday season. And keep him in your heart so he's not really gone.


----------



## Marly

Casey47 said:


> I don't have a recipe for you but wanted to tell you I'm so sorry for your loss. You have every right to grieve and don't feel you need to apologize or act all happy for the holiday season. And keep him in your heart so he's not really gone.


Love your yarn bowl avatar LOL
Marly


----------



## beachknit

Thank you Vickie.


Vickie P said:


> I also meant to send my sympathies for your loss. It is always hard to lose a loved one. But when it's closer to the holidays it just seems harder...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Capri18 said:


> I'm sending sincere sympathies on the loss of your loved one. It's never easy, but it seems hardest around the holidays.
> 
> Here's a crockpot recipe to try that's easy and can be halved if you're not serving that many people.
> 
> Crockpot Meatballs
> 
> •	4 lbs frozen mini meatballs
> •	18 ounces barbecue sauce
> •	12 ounces grape jelly (or your favorite)
> •	1(20 ounce) can pineapple tidbits, drained
> DIRECTIONS
> 1.	Put meatballs into crockpot and cover with barbecue sauce and jelly.
> 2.	Cook on high for 1-2 hours.
> 3.	Stir meatballs and top with drained pineapple. Cook on low for 4-6 hours longer before serving.
> 
> OLIVE PUFFS Makes 40 (can be halved--use smaller can of biscuits)
> 1 can refrigerated biscuits, 10 in the can
> 1 jar of stuffed olives, well-drained
> about 1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Cut each biscuit into 4 pieces using scissors.
> Shape the biscuit pieces around olives; roll in Parmesan cheese.
> 
> Place one inch apart on a greased baking sheet. Bake in a 450 degree oven 6-9 minutes; serve hot.
> Can be made a day or two ahead. Wrap cooled baked puffs in foil and store at room temperature. Reheat wrapped in foil in a 400 degree oven for 5 minutes.


I'm going to try the olive ones.


----------



## beachknit

oh my gosh, I am overwhelmed at the condolences and the wonderful-sounding recipes you have sent! I knew you would respond as such, thank you!!!


----------



## glojax

Pls. accept my condolences on the loss of your man. Remember his spirit is always with you in your heart. God Bless


----------



## Ladyfingers

I, too, lost my husband on the operating table during open-heart surgery. I share your pain and loss. If you are not having a large crowd over for the holidays - keeping it simple - here are some recipes you might enjoy.....

GOLDEN APRICOT-GLAZED TURKEY BREAST
1/2 cup apricot preserves
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 teaspoon pepper
Dash of salt
1 bone-in turkey breast (5 lbs)

Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
Heat preserves in microwave, add vinegar, pepper and salt. Mix until well blended. Place turkey in a rack in a large shallow roasting pan lined with foil. Bake, undovered, 1-1//2 to 2 hours or until food thermometer reads 170 degrees, basting every 30 minutes with apricot mixture. (Cover loosely with foil if turkey browns too quickly). Cover and let stand 15 minutes before slicing. Note: You can also use 1/2 red raspberry jam & apricot preserves - OR - all red raspberry jam for the glaze. This glaze is also good with chicken breasts or thighs.

CROCK POT - HOT COCOA

1-1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
1/4 cup cocoa powder
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup heavy cream
6 cups milk
mini marshmallows for garnish

Combine all ingredients except marshmallows in a Crock Pot (use a liner for easy clean-up). Stir to combine. Cook until everything is melted, stirring occasionally, on LOW for 2 hours and 10 minutes. Before serving, add marshmallows and let them get melty. Garnish with additional mini marshmallows from a small bowl beside the Crock Pot (turned to WARM). Use a ladle to serve in decorative styrofoam coffee cups.

7-UP BUNDT CAKE - Super quick and easy!
1-1/2 cups butter
3 cups sugar
5 eggs
3 cups flour
2 teaspoons lemon extract
3/4 cup 7-Up or any lemon-lime soda (Sprite, etc.)

Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
Cream together butter and sugar for 20 MINUTES (that's right - you need to get air into the batter - VERY IMPORTANT!) Add eggs, one at a time. Add flour, lemon extract and fold in the 7-Up. Pour into a bundt pan sprayed with Pam. Bake 60-75 minutes. Let cool 10 minutes before inverting onto a serving plate. Dust with powdered sugar.

GARLIC BREAD PIZZA
1 loaf prepared garlic bread
1/2 cup pizza sauce
1 package pepperoni slices
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 can sliced black olives - optional

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
Place garlic bread on a foil-lined baking sheet. Bake 2-3 minutes to toast the bread slightly. Spread over the garlic mixture with pizza sauce and cheese. Top with pepperoni slices and olives (if used). Bake 4-5 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and the pepperoni is crispy. Note: If you don't want the pepperoni crispy, put it on the pizza sauce, then top with shredded mozzarella. Bake until the cheese is melted. Serve hot.

TURKEY CLUB ROLL-UPS
4 slices deli turkey
2 teaspoons mayo
2 slices cheddar, halved
1/2 cup shredded or chopped lettuce
1/2 tomato, sliced
salt and pepper
1/4 red onion, thinly sliced
1/2 avocado, sliced
4 slices cooked bacon

On clean work surface, place 2 slices deli turkey, stacked together. Spread on a thin layer of mayo. Top with one slice of cheddar, half of the lettuce, tomato slice, red onion slice and avocado slices. Add 2 slices of bacon. Season generously with salt and pepper. Roll up and secure with toothpicks, then repeat with the rest of the ingredients. Cut each roll-up in half. Makes 4 turkey club roll-ups.

Once again, my condolences. I've been where you are now and believe me, it takes time, but you WILL get through this.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ladyfingers said:


> I, too, lost my husband on the operating table during open-heart surgery. I share your pain and loss. If you are not having a large crowd over for the holidays - keeping it simple - here are some recipes you might enjoy.....
> 
> GOLDEN APRICOT-GLAZED TURKEY BREAST
> 1/2 cup apricot preserves
> 1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> Dash of salt
> 1 bone-in turkey breast (5 lbs)
> 
> Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
> Heat preserves in microwave, add vinegar, pepper and salt. Mix until well blended. Place turkey in a rack in a large shallow roasting pan lined with foil. Bake, undovered, 1-1//2 to 2 hours or until food thermometer reads 170 degrees, basting every 30 minutes with apricot mixture. (Cover loosely with foil if turkey browns too quickly). Cover and let stand 15 minutes before slicing. Note: You can also use 1/2 red raspberry jam & apricot preserves - OR - all red raspberry jam for the glaze. This glaze is also good with chicken breasts or thighs.
> 
> CROCK POT - HOT COCOA
> 
> 1-1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
> 1/4 cup cocoa powder
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 6 cups milk
> mini marshmallows for garnish
> 
> Combine all ingredients except marshmallows in a Crock Pot (use a liner for easy clean-up). Stir to combine. Cook until everything is melted, stirring occasionally, on LOW for 2 hours and 10 minutes. Before serving, add marshmallows and let them get melty. Garnish with additional mini marshmallows from a small bowl beside the Crock Pot (turned to WARM). Use a ladle to serve in decorative styrofoam coffee cups.
> 
> 7-UP BUNDT CAKE - Super quick and easy!
> 1-1/2 cups butter
> 3 cups sugar
> 5 eggs
> 3 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons lemon extract
> 3/4 cup 7-Up or any lemon-lime soda (Sprite, etc.)
> 
> Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
> Cream together butter and sugar for 20 MINUTES (that's right - you need to get air into the batter - VERY IMPORTANT!) Add eggs, one at a time. Add flour, lemon extract and fold in the 7-Up. Pour into a bundt pan sprayed with Pam. Bake 60-75 minutes. Let cool 10 minutes before inverting onto a serving plate. Dust with powdered sugar.
> 
> GARLIC BREAD PIZZA
> 1 loaf prepared garlic bread
> 1/2 cup pizza sauce
> 1 package pepperoni slices
> 2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
> 1/2 can sliced black olives - optional
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
> Place garlic bread on a foil-lined baking sheet. Bake 2-3 minutes to toast the bread slightly. Spread over the garlic mixture with pizza sauce and cheese. Top with pepperoni slices and olives (if used). Bake 4-5 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and the pepperoni is crispy. Note: If you don't want the pepperoni crispy, put it on the pizza sauce, then top with shredded mozzarella. Bake until the cheese is melted. Serve hot.
> 
> TURKEY CLUB ROLL-UPS
> 4 slices deli turkey
> 2 teaspoons mayo
> 2 slices cheddar, halved
> 1/2 cup shredded or chopped lettuce
> 1/2 tomato, sliced
> salt and pepper
> 1/4 red onion, thinly sliced
> 1/2 avocado, sliced
> 4 slices cooked bacon
> 
> On clean work surface, place 2 slices deli turkey, stacked together. Spread on a thin layer of mayo. Top with one slice of cheddar, half of the lettuce, tomato slice, red onion slice and avocado slices. Add 2 slices of bacon. Season generously with salt and pepper. Roll up and secure with toothpicks, then repeat with the rest of the ingredients. Cut each roll-up in half. Makes 4 turkey club roll-ups.
> 
> Once again, my condolences. I've been where you are now and believe me, it takes time, but you WILL get through this.


You're making me hungry. Off to raid the refrigerator.


----------



## beachknit

Thank you for the words of encouragement Ladyfingers, truly appreciated. I'm so sorry for your loss. And thank you for delicious sounding recipes!


Ladyfingers said:


> I, too, lost my husband on the operating table during open-heart surgery. I share your pain and loss. If you are not having a large crowd over for the holidays - keeping it simple - here are some recipes you might enjoy.....
> 
> GOLDEN APRICOT-GLAZED TURKEY BREAST
> 1/2 cup apricot preserves
> 1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> Dash of salt
> 1 bone-in turkey breast (5 lbs)
> 
> Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
> Heat preserves in microwave, add vinegar, pepper and salt. Mix until well blended. Place turkey in a rack in a large shallow roasting pan lined with foil. Bake, undovered, 1-1//2 to 2 hours or until food thermometer reads 170 degrees, basting every 30 minutes with apricot mixture. (Cover loosely with foil if turkey browns too quickly). Cover and let stand 15 minutes before slicing. Note: You can also use 1/2 red raspberry jam & apricot preserves - OR - all red raspberry jam for the glaze. This glaze is also good with chicken breasts or thighs.
> 
> CROCK POT - HOT COCOA
> 
> 1-1/2 cups semisweet chocolate chips
> 1/4 cup cocoa powder
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 6 cups milk
> mini marshmallows for garnish
> 
> Combine all ingredients except marshmallows in a Crock Pot (use a liner for easy clean-up). Stir to combine. Cook until everything is melted, stirring occasionally, on LOW for 2 hours and 10 minutes. Before serving, add marshmallows and let them get melty. Garnish with additional mini marshmallows from a small bowl beside the Crock Pot (turned to WARM). Use a ladle to serve in decorative styrofoam coffee cups.
> 
> 7-UP BUNDT CAKE - Super quick and easy!
> 1-1/2 cups butter
> 3 cups sugar
> 5 eggs
> 3 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons lemon extract
> 3/4 cup 7-Up or any lemon-lime soda (Sprite, etc.)
> 
> Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
> Cream together butter and sugar for 20 MINUTES (that's right - you need to get air into the batter - VERY IMPORTANT!) Add eggs, one at a time. Add flour, lemon extract and fold in the 7-Up. Pour into a bundt pan sprayed with Pam. Bake 60-75 minutes. Let cool 10 minutes before inverting onto a serving plate. Dust with powdered sugar.
> 
> GARLIC BREAD PIZZA
> 1 loaf prepared garlic bread
> 1/2 cup pizza sauce
> 1 package pepperoni slices
> 2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
> 1/2 can sliced black olives - optional
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees.
> Place garlic bread on a foil-lined baking sheet. Bake 2-3 minutes to toast the bread slightly. Spread over the garlic mixture with pizza sauce and cheese. Top with pepperoni slices and olives (if used). Bake 4-5 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and the pepperoni is crispy. Note: If you don't want the pepperoni crispy, put it on the pizza sauce, then top with shredded mozzarella. Bake until the cheese is melted. Serve hot.
> 
> TURKEY CLUB ROLL-UPS
> 4 slices deli turkey
> 2 teaspoons mayo
> 2 slices cheddar, halved
> 1/2 cup shredded or chopped lettuce
> 1/2 tomato, sliced
> salt and pepper
> 1/4 red onion, thinly sliced
> 1/2 avocado, sliced
> 4 slices cooked bacon
> 
> On clean work surface, place 2 slices deli turkey, stacked together. Spread on a thin layer of mayo. Top with one slice of cheddar, half of the lettuce, tomato slice, red onion slice and avocado slices. Add 2 slices of bacon. Season generously with salt and pepper. Roll up and secure with toothpicks, then repeat with the rest of the ingredients. Cut each roll-up in half. Makes 4 turkey club roll-ups.
> 
> Once again, my condolences. I've been where you are now and believe me, it takes time, but you WILL get through this.


----------



## beachknit

Thank you Glojax.


glojax said:


> Pls. accept my condolences on the loss of your man. Remember his spirit is always with you in your heart. God Bless


----------



## beachknit

Thank you Casey47.


Casey47 said:


> I don't have a recipe for you but wanted to tell you I'm so sorry for your loss. You have every right to grieve and don't feel you need to apologize or act all happy for the holiday season. And keep him in your heart so he's not really gone.


----------



## beachknit

Thank you Marly, so true.


Marly said:


> So sorry for your loss, it is especially hard this time of year. Always think of all the good times you had together, take 1 day at a time. All the recipes sound delicious, especially the cranberry-jalapeno cream cheese dip one, read all the reviews on it and is something I would make for sure, all the other recipes I have made but not this one. Some really good suggestions, it will be hard for you to decide. KPers always come through, they are all special people.
> Take care.
> Marly


----------



## beachknit

Thank you! So many recipes to choose but i'm Saving them all!


Capri18 said:


> I'm sending sincere sympathies on the loss of your loved one. It's never easy, but it seems hardest around the holidays.
> 
> Here's a crockpot recipe to try that's easy and can be halved if you're not serving that many people.
> 
> Crockpot Meatballs
> 
> •	4 lbs frozen mini meatballs
> •	18 ounces barbecue sauce
> •	12 ounces grape jelly (or your favorite)
> •	1(20 ounce) can pineapple tidbits, drained
> DIRECTIONS
> 1.	Put meatballs into crockpot and cover with barbecue sauce and jelly.
> 2.	Cook on high for 1-2 hours.
> 3.	Stir meatballs and top with drained pineapple. Cook on low for 4-6 hours longer before serving.
> 
> OLIVE PUFFS Makes 40 (can be halved--use smaller can of biscuits)
> 1 can refrigerated biscuits, 10 in the can
> 1 jar of stuffed olives, well-drained
> about 1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Cut each biscuit into 4 pieces using scissors.
> Shape the biscuit pieces around olives; roll in Parmesan cheese.
> 
> Place one inch apart on a greased baking sheet. Bake in a 450 degree oven 6-9 minutes; serve hot.
> Can be made a day or two ahead. Wrap cooled baked puffs in foil and store at room temperature. Reheat wrapped in foil in a 400 degree oven for 5 minutes.


----------



## sandj

beachknit said:


> Ooo, sounds good, thank you !


Love pepper jelly with cream cheese. I just bought a peach pepper jelly on etsy.com from a farm in VA. Plus shipping was free! Only $5! Local grocery store will sell it also.

I made cream cheese with cranberries and honey one year. It was a big hit!

Take care Beach Knit sending prayers your way. ????


----------



## sandj

sandj said:


> Love pepper jelly with cream cheese. I just bought a peach pepper jelly on etsy.com from a farm in VA. Plus shipping was free! Only $5! Local grocery store will sell it also.
> 
> I made cream cheese with cranberries and honey one year. It was a big hit!
> 
> Take care Beach Knit sending prayers your way. ????


That was creamcheese, honey with cranberries spread on celery! Plus it looks so festive! ????


----------

